# Unterschied Xorg und Xfree86 [solved]

## Mgiese

hi alle zusammen,

da ich unter XORG einfach nicht in der Lage bin meine Ati Radeon 9250 (club3d retail,128mb,rv280-5960) anzusprechen... siehe hier:

german: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-383698-highlight-.html

english: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-384219-highlight-.html

nun habe ich gerade knoppix 4.0 probiert und siehe da die karte ist zwar langsam, aber sie geht ... knoppix verwendet aber nicht XORG sondern XFREE86

nun meine frage muss ich etwas beachten wenn ich von XORG zu XFREE86 wechsle ? wo ist der unterschied zwischen XORG und XFREE86

thx und mfg

----------

## ratamohata

hey!

keine Ahnung wo da der unterschied ist, aber wegen deiner Karte: hast du mal diese xorg.6.8.99 oder so unmaskiert? das ging nämlich bei mir...

viele grüße

R

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> muss ich etwas beachten wenn ich von XORG zu XFREE86 wechsle ? wo ist der unterschied zwischen XORG und XFREE86

 

Naja, Du musst beachten, dass xfree86 nicht mehr offiziell im Portage ist und du dir daher die ebuilds vom CVS holen musst.

Und um die zweite Frage zu beantworten:

Xorg wurde von xfree abgesplittet, nachdem die XFree Leute Lizenzen etc. abändern wollten. Das hat vielen nicht gepasst und so wurde der damals aktuelle Code genommen und unter xorg wieder veröffentlicht. Heute setzen alle grossen Player (SuSE, RedHat etc.) auf Xorg, weil dort die Entwicklung auch schneller voranschreitet.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## platinumviper

Der Hauptunterschied ist die Lizenz, xorg-x11 steht unter der GPL, xfree86 unter der wesentlich freieren XFree86 Project licence 1.1 (ab Version 4.3.99.903, vorher 1.0). Die XFree86 Project licence 1.1 erlaubt fast alles, auch Verkauf, Binär-Distributuon, etc., verlangt aber, dass die Benutzung des Codes erwähnt wir, und zwar an der gleichen Stelle, an der auch anderer "Third-Party-Code" erwähnt wird. Zitat:  *http://www.xfree86.org/legal/licenses.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The end-user documentation included with the redistribution, if any, must include the following acknowledgment: "This product includes software developed by The XFree86 Project, Inc (http://www.xfree86.org/) and its contributors", in the same place and form as other third-party acknowledgments.

 

Diese "Einschränkung" betrachteten viele Distributoren und einige Entwickler (engl. "developers", einen Crashkurs zur Ausprache gibt es hier, proudly presented by nearly normal Steve Ballmer (Geschäftsführer von Microsoft)) als unzumutbar und haben, auf dem Code von xfree86-4.3.99.902 aufbauend, einen weiteren Entwicklungszweig eröffnet.

Prinzipiell sollte es kaum Unterschiede geben, es wird immer auf dem offiziellen Code der X.org Foundation aufgebaut, Kompatibilität steht in der Liste der Prioritäten natürlich ganz vorn, ein Programm, das auf einem Server mit 1024 64-Bit MIPS-CPUs läuft muss seine Daten problemlos auf dem Monitor eines 32-Bit Wühltisch PCs darstellen können und umgekehrt.

Die Versionsnummern sind leider bei XFree86 völlig aussagelos, bei x11-xorg wird die Revisionsnummer als Versionsnummer missbraucht; beim Erscheinen von X12 wird es also zu (leichten) Irritationen kommen.

platinumviper

P.S.

Weil's sich zu dem zweiten Link geradezu aufdrängt:

I have three words fot you:

I LOVE LINUX

----------

## EdtheRat

Ich wollte noch erwähnen, dass sich die Konfigdateien von xfree86 und xorg i.d.R. fast 1:1 übernehmen lassen mit gleicher Graka und Monitor! Ich würde mich auf jeden fall niemals auf die Tools zum einrichten des x-servers verlassen, sondern sehe meine .config "vor" dem ersten x-server start erstmal gründlich durch! Früher bei xfree86 hatte ich gelegentlich auch mal Probleme mit meinem Graka-Treiber (damals ne Ati-Radeon), standardmäßig wollte er mir den ati-treiber unterjubeln, dann habe ich den subdriver "radeon" genommen (wie auch auf der xfree86.org-Seite empfohlen), damit gings dann.

----------

## Mgiese

 *ratamohata wrote:*   

> hey!
> 
> keine Ahnung wo da der unterschied ist, aber wegen deiner Karte: hast du mal diese xorg.6.8.99 oder so unmaskiert? das ging nämlich bei mir...
> 
> viele grüße
> ...

 

danke fuer den tipp hast du auch die radeon 9250 ? nimmst du xorg treiber oder ati-bin-installer oder die ati-treiber aus portage ?

mfg

THX an alle anderen, hoffendlich kriege ich diese karte nochmal zum laufen...

habe erstmal ALLE useflags entfernt und mein ganzes system neu compiliert immernoch das gleiche nun probiere ich erstmal die xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r2...

----------

## Mgiese

 *EdtheRat wrote:*   

> Ich wollte noch erwähnen, dass sich die Konfigdateien von xfree86 und xorg i.d.R. fast 1:1 übernehmen lassen mit gleicher Graka und Monitor! Ich würde mich auf jeden fall niemals auf die Tools zum einrichten des x-servers verlassen, sondern sehe meine .config "vor" dem ersten x-server start erstmal gründlich durch! Früher bei xfree86 hatte ich gelegentlich auch mal Probleme mit meinem Graka-Treiber (damals ne Ati-Radeon), standardmäßig wollte er mir den ati-treiber unterjubeln, dann habe ich den subdriver "radeon" genommen (wie auch auf der xfree86.org-Seite empfohlen), damit gings dann.

 

habe mittlerweile mindestens 5 kernel varianten durch(die alle mehrfach mit verschiedenen treibern/modulen compiliert wurden)... 2.6.11.6, 2.6.12.5, 2.6.12, 2.6.13 um nur einiges zu erwaehnen.

habe immerwieder "ati" oder "radeon" oder "fglrx" oder "fbdev" probiert, starten tut der server NIE ! ausser wie gesagt mit knoppix 4.0 mit dem "fbdev" treiber !

----------

## mosez

hi

mir hat dieser guide hier weitergeholfen:

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

mfg

mosez

----------

## Mgiese

hi  :Very Happy: 

habe nun xorg-6.8.99.15-r2 installiert, es geht immernoch nicht um es vorweg zu nehmen habe nun 4 verschiedene configs durch :

1. : ich probierte meine alte xorg.conf, hier das log :

http://www.spreetec.net/gentoo/xorg689915r2/Xorg.0.log.6.9.99.15-r2

2. : hab meine xorg.conf geloescht und automatisch probieren lassen 

http://www.spreetec.net/gentoo/xorg689915r2/Xorg.0.log.autoconfig

3. : habe ich dann xorgconfig probiert mit dem internen "radeon" treiber

http://www.spreetec.net/gentoo/xorg689915r2/Xorg.0.log-xorgconfig-radeon

4. : nochmal xorgconfig mit dem internen "ati" treiber

http://www.spreetec.net/gentoo/xorg689915r2/Xorg.0.log-xorgconfig-ati

ES IST WIE VERHEXT ! nr 3 und 4 "scheinen" genau das gleiche zu machen was ich seit 1 woche habe : 

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found,

wobei in der xorg.conf keine zeile mit (EE) also mit error anfaengt....

alle logfiles seit xorg 6.8.99.15-r2

http://www.spreetec.net/gentoo/xorg689915r2/

----------

## EdtheRat

Wie sieht es mit DRM (Direct Rendering Manager) Unterstützung aus? xorg bringt soviel ich weiss, eigene Module dafür mit, aber durch einen Fehler müssen die Kernelmodule dafür (in Kenrnel 2.6) ebenfalls geladen sein: agpgart-Untestützung als Modul;Direct Rendering Manager als Modul;ATI Radeon als Modul (drm-Unterstützung für Radeon);unter agp-gart ebenfalls Chipsatz-Support für AGP als Modul mit einkompilieren! Je nachdem welches Board Du verwendest. Nicht vergessen die Module in die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 einzutragen! Hoffe das hilft.....? Support für Frame-Buffer Devices würde ich erstmal weglassen, um die Fehlereingrenzung zu erleichtern. Ich habe auch 3-4 Kernelkompilationen hinter mir, bis alles ging.   :Confused: 

----------

## Mgiese

 *EdtheRat wrote:*   

> Wie sieht es mit DRM (Direct Rendering Manager) Unterstützung aus? xorg bringt soviel ich weiss, eigene Module dafür mit, aber durch einen Fehler müssen die Kernelmodule dafür (in Kenrnel 2.6) ebenfalls geladen sein: agpgart-Untestützung als Modul;Direct Rendering Manager als Modul;ATI Radeon als Modul (drm-Unterstützung für Radeon);unter agp-gart ebenfalls Chipsatz-Support für AGP als Modul mit einkompilieren! Je nachdem welches Board Du verwendest. Nicht vergessen die Module in die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 einzutragen! Hoffe das hilft.....? Support für Frame-Buffer Devices würde ich erstmal weglassen, um die Fehlereingrenzung zu erleichtern. Ich habe auch 3-4 Kernelkompilationen hinter mir, bis alles ging.  

 danke fuer deine tipps, werde es gleich mal probieren. aber vorweg... deine beschreibung ist nur fuer die KERNEL eigenen treiber richtig ? also kann ich dann "fglrx" bzw ati-installer(ati.com) oder ati-driver(portage) NICHT VERWENDEN ?!?

wenn das so richtig ist, bist du den was die 3d geschwindigkeit angeht zufrieden ? ich habe gelesen das die BIN(closed source) treiber viel schneller beim 3d speed sind ?!?

als karte muss doch "radeon" in die xorg.conf? (nr6 bei xorgconfig) 

hast du nach kernel neu compilierung auch xorg neu emerged ?

ausserdem wuerde mich noch deine kernel version interessieren..

am liebsten nehme ich 2.6.11.6, da habe ich alles andere was ich brauche schon funktionstuechtig konfiguriert bekommen(wlan,router,nvidia,lan ect), und da auch 2.6.13 oder 2.6.12 bei meinen versuchen gleich reagiert haben, moechte ich es am liebsten bei 2.6.11.6 belassen...

hatte Framebuffer sowieso aus, die agpart+sis_agp treiber funktionierten und waren auch per lsmod zu sehen... habe nun DRM wieder angeschaltet (muessen aus sein fuer ati-driver oder ati-installer) incl radeon support alles ALS MODUL...

nun kommt aber beim laden von radeon :

modprobe radeon

FATAL: Error inserting radeon (/lib/modules/2.6.11.6/x11-drm/radeon.ko) Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

nur in dmesg kann ich nichts sehen was mir einen hinweis auf den fehler gibt...

versuche nun erstmal x11-drm neu zu emergen.. wenn das nicht geht probiere ich einfach mal xorg neu zu emergen...

schon beim emerge von x11-drm kommen folgende fehler:

WARNING : //lib/modules/2.6.11.6/x11-drm/radeon.ko needs unknown symbol i2c_bit_add_bus

und

WARNING : //lib/modules/2.6.11.6/x11-drm/radeon.ko needs unknown symbol i2c_bit_del_bus

und das radeon modul laesst sich immernoch nicht laden...

 :Mad:   :Confused:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mgiese

diese i2c_del_bus und i2c_add_bus error messages bekamm ich weg indem ich den kernel mit "kompletter" i2c unterstuetzung neu kompiliert habe. 

nun kommt auch kein fehler mehr wenn ich modprobe radeon eingebe, aber leider startet der server nun, wie zuletzt mit den ati-drivers(fglrx), nur mit einem blank screen(reset)..

Edit : rechner reagiert auf nichts , ist aber von ausser per ssh erreichbar !!

hier das log : http://www.spreetec.net/gentoo/xorg689915r2/Xorg.0.log-edtherat

ich glaube ich probiere nun den stabilen xorg-6.8.2rX

----------

## EdtheRat

II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "Card0".

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP) found

(WW) RADEON(0): config file hsync range 46.9-46.9kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.#Das ist das was mir etwas spanisch vorkommt in Deinem Logfile?

Ansonsten kann ich aber auch keine Ungereimtheiten entdecken. 

Zu Deiner Frage: Ich habe ne Matrox G450, nachdem ich ebenfalls die Probleme mit meiner Radeon-7500 hatte. Ich verwende die xorg-Graka-Treiber und bin ganz zufrieden für das was ich mache (kein Spieler, auf 3D-Beschleunigung lege ich ebenfalls keinen Wert, lege mehr Wert auf gute Ergonomie am Bildschirm und die ist erste Sahne....).Kernel:2.6.12-gentoo-r10; xorgversion: 6.8.2-r4

Als Treiber würde ich schon den radeon nehmen. Zu den closed-source Treibern von Ati kann ich Dir nix sagen, da diese Karten erst ab Version 8500 unterstützten. Als alternative hätte ich mal auf gatos.org was finden können, z.b. um den TV-Ausgang zu aktivieren u.ä.; 

Hatte Dir das auch nicht weitergeholfen: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/ati-faq.xml

Ansonsten erstmal weiterhin viel Erfolg beim einrichten!

PS: Vielleicht könntest Du auch mal Deine xorg.conf posten, nicht das Log, sondern das config-file? Viele Augen sehen mehr als zwei.....  :Wink: 

Außerdem: Use-Flag dri gesetzt?

Liebe Grüße

EdtheRatLast edited by EdtheRat on Fri Sep 30, 2005 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *EdtheRat wrote:*   

> II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0
> 
> (II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "Card0".
> 
> (WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
> ...

 

Das, was dir da "spanisch vorkommt", habe ich auch in meiner Log-Datei, wenn ich für meinen Monitor die Sync-Werte angebe... Ist wohl nicht kritisch...

Was meine Aufmerksamkeit hat ist das "(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found"...

Hast du zufällig eine Zeile wie diese in deiner xorg.conf:

```
BusID "PCI:1:0:1"
```

?

Und wenn ja:

Hast du mehr als eine Grafikkarte im System?

Hast du eine On-Board Grafikkarte? Wenn ja: Ist sie aktiviert?

Wenn du nur die Radeon als aktive Karte hast, was passiert, wenn du die BusID-Zeile löschst?

Ich hoffe, dass das zumindest etwas weiterhilft...

----------

## Mgiese

habe nun wieder xorg-6.8.2-r4 drauf :

also habe mal probiert das BUSID aus der config zu loeschen bleibt das selbe ...

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) RADEON(0): Failed to parse MetaModes or no modes found. MergeFB mode disabled.

das kommt egal ob ich ati probiere oder radeon...

seltsam finde ich auch das selbst wenn ich VGA oder VESA probiere der server sich OHNE fehlermeldung beendet  :Sad: 

die logs findet ihr hier

http://www.spreetec.net/gentoo/xorg682r4/Xorg.0.log

http://www.spreetec.net/gentoo/xorg682r4/xorg.conf

thx@mfg

----------

## EdtheRat

Versuch doch mal mkxf86config #schau Dir vor allem mal emerge --pretend mkxf86config an; dann kann man sich ungefähr vor stellen wie diese Tool arbeitet. PS: Ich habe mit diesem Teil auch noch nicht gearbeitet, ein Erfahrungsbericht wäre aber nicht schlecht?

Deine  xorg.conf ist fehlerhaft und unvollständig, hast Du diese mit Xorg -configure erstellt?

Falls Du möchtest sende ich Dir mal ne PM mit meiner .config, kannst se dann mal abgleichen?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

```
(EE) RADEON(0): Failed to parse MetaModes or no modes found. MergeFB mode disabled.
```

Sowieso scheint da ein größeres Problem mit den Video-Modes vorzuliegen...

Natürlich könnte ich mich da auch irren...

Versuche mal in der Screen-Section ein paar Modes einzutragen...

Ungefähr so:

```
 Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
```

Es kommt immer jeweils in die SubSection "Display" zwischen Depth und ViewPort (obwohl... Ich glaube das ist egal  :Wink:  )

Also so:

```

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

```

Das ganze halt in ALLEN "Display"-SubSections...

Also auch bei Depth 24,16...

Schau mal, ob es dann geht...

----------

## Mgiese

habe nun endlich eine loesung fuer mein problem gefunden...

habe nun kernel 2.6.12 drauf mit xorg-6.8.2-r4 und es funktioniert mit kernel-treibern "radeon" und "ati" sowie mit den ati-drivers-8.1413 (fglrx) wobei 3d noch nicht geht bzw zu langsam ist...

habe gentoo 2005 einfach neu auf eine leere platte installiert und siehe da es ging auf anhieb.

danke fuer die tipps mit der config, bin mir ganz sicher das es daran NICHT lag ! da ich immer 

xorgconfig verwende und das auch immer sonst funktioniert hat, nun musste ich feststellen das sich 

anscheinend 2 datein beissen oder sonst irgendein bug die ursache fuer diese probleme ist (war).

werde nun mal aus meiner neu install die kernel-config + xorg.conf nehmen und mal schauen wieso das

auf meiner alten partition nicht funktioniert hat, ich rate mal und behaupte die NVIDIA treiber/kernel-einstellungen 

beissen sich in irgendeiner weise.

TROTZDEM VIELEN DANK an ALLE die versucht haben mir zu helfen ...

mfg

----------

## Mgiese

ist kein fehler im vorherigen sinne, nur eine frage.. :

kennt jemand diesen fehler ? 

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to inizialize. Disabling the dri.

fehler kommt bei diesen treibern : radeon,ati

bei fglrx komtm folgender fehler :

(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel modul detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work

evl erklaert das ja wieso ich nur 450fps in glxgears habe..

hatte ausserdem gelesen das man pageflipping oder sowas anschalten kann, nur leider habe ich mir den syntax NICHT gemerkt  :Sad: 

mfg

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Oha... Sieht so aus, als ob der AGP-Treiber (die Module) nicht richtig geladen wären...

Hast du das mal überprüft?

----------

## Mgiese

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Oha... Sieht so aus, als ob der AGP-Treiber (die Module) nicht richtig geladen wären...
> 
> Hast du das mal überprüft?

 

juhu n1 schoener tipp:

nach der systemstart : lsmod --> kein agpgart oder sis_agp

modprobe sis_agp, dann waren beide module da..

nun habe ich mit "ati" und "radeon" bei glxgears ~1275fps und der ati-drivers hat immernoch nur 400fps, muss wohl nochmal kernel umbaun (drm ausschalten) 

oh man, nach ueber 1 woche emergen  :Very Happy:  endlich nun weiss ich das die ati radeon 9250 128 mb genau 300 fps schneller ist als meine alte geforce4mx400  :Very Happy:  THX an ALLE !!!!

edit : Option "EnablePageFlip" "true" brachte mich auf ~1635fps mit dem radeon treiber  :Very Happy:  und auf ~1700fps mit dem ati treiber(nicht ati-drivers aus portage)

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ich mag ja nicht als Spielverderber wirken... aber müsste die nicht deutlich mehr leisten? So weit ich mich erinnere, hab ich mit meiner alten GeForce2 MX problemlos > 1000 fps erreicht.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Glxgears sagt eh nicht so viel aus  :Wink: 

Aber um zu sehen, ob die 3D-Beschleunigung an ist reicht es...

P.S.: 

GeForce 3: 2707 FPS

----------

## Mgiese

das glxgears nichts wirkliches aussagt  :Very Happy:  ok.... aber wie du auch sagst als 3d test reicht es aus.

@mr.anderson, ich hatte 950 fps in glxgears bei 1200er aufloesung, weiss ja nicht ob das was ausmacht..

ausserdem habe ich auch keinerlei tuning massnahmen unternommen(page flip ect)

ABER nun wieder mein problem, da ich die ATI karte, die mein urspruengliches problem war mit einer "kompletten" neu install SOFORT zum laufen bekommen habe, wollte ich einfach wieder meinen "alten-nvidia" kernel nehmen und die geforce4mx400 benutzen, denkste....

nun habe ich das gleiche problem wie mit der ati, der server startet ne sekunde um sich dann ohne fehler zu verabschieden  :Sad:  unglaublich aber wahr...

habe nun ALLES von ATI geloescht bzw deinstalliert. den kernel neu uebersetzt + xorg neu emerged + nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676 und nvidia-kernel-1.0.7667 probiert und habe das gleiche problem wie mit der ati. das einfach im Xorg.0.log keine "aussagekraeftigen" fehler zu finden sind. dmesg zeigt auch nichts ungewoehnliches an... auch ein emerge -C xorg-x11 half nicht....

hat jemand von euch einen TIPP ? da ich mit der ati das gleiche hatte, glaube ich weder das es am kernel noch an den treibern liegt (nvidia,ati).

ich glaube das das ein xorg problem zu seinen scheint(dateisystem?dateiattribute). oder evl fehlt im kernel etwas oder es ist etwas einkompiliert was probleme macht ...

ein xorg.conf problem scheidet wohl aus, da ich die gleiche config verwende die ich hatte als meine geforce4mx400 noch einwandfrei funktionierte.

eine frage :

kennt jemand die module speedo und xxt ? diese 2 module fehlen bei mir, waren aber vorher vorhanden... ? hatte glaube ich mal gelesen das speedo deprecated sei, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

wenn ich mit X -configure eine xorg.conf erstellen will, habe ich folgenden fehler :

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (once-only module, -103748380)

ABER : modprobe nvidia zeigt keinen fehler an(kernel hacking ist alles abgeschaltet)

wenn ich dann diese config starte : X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

dann startet der server bleibt aber mit leerem schirm stehen, ich kann die mouse bewegen, aber nichtmal einen konsole aufmachen...

wenn ich dann in der konsole schaue, wo ich den x server gestartet habe sehe ich folgenden fehler :

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

habe die datei schon geloescht, weil ich dachte sie ist evl vom ati treiber generiert worden, aber nach der xorg neu install war die datei wieder da, aber der fehler nicht weg ....

wenn ich diese config nun als /etc/X11/xorg.config reinkopiere... bleibt der server aber nicht auf einem leeren hintergrund stehen, sondern beendet sich und meldet wieder :  Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved! ????

fuer hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar, da mein HAUPT system nunmehr seit mehr als einer woche kein X11 mehr hat  :Sad:  und meine 2. kiste kann ich net bebasteln bevor Nr1 wieder geht, also kein emerge sync oder aehnliches, das blockiert sehr....  :Sad: 

MFG und nen schoenen sonntag an ALLE !

----------

## Mr_Maniac

```
Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a
```

Sieht fast so aus, als wenn Direct Rendering angeschaltet sei....

Kommentiere mal in der Config "Load dri" aus, falls es drinnen steht...

EDIT: "Load dri" stand zumindest in deiner ATI-Config... Vielleicht war das DA ja auch ein Fehler?

----------

## Mgiese

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a
> ```
> ...

 

mit auskommentiertem dri kommt der fehler nicht mehr aber der server startet trotzdem nicht...

hatte fuer die ati karte ca 20 verschiedene configs durch  :Very Happy: 

aber danke ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mgiese

wenn ich die xorg.confs loesche und dann x starte, probiert er eine config zu erstellen dabei kommt folgender fehler :

(EE) /dev/fb0 not found....

"nv" wird als treibr erkannt...

uebersetze kernel grade neu ohne fb support..

----------

## Mgiese

auch wenn ich im kernel Framebuffer support abschalte kommt der fehler..

----------

## Mgiese

meine fehler waren definitiv BUGS ! habe alles NEU genauso installiert wie auf dem bugy system, ging auf anhieb, nun musste ich einige zeit investieren, um mein system aufzuraeumen :

emerge -C nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel nvidia-settings kde xorg-x11

dann habe ich noch alles in /etc/X11 geloescht ! die /tmp und ~/tmp umgenannt und CCACHE aus der make.conf genommen. ausserdem noch viele andere sachen, aber ich glaube das war das wesentliche

danach :

emerge --unmerge linux-headers && emerge linux26-headers &&env-update && source /etc/profile && emerge glibc && emerge gcc && emerge --newuse --deep world &&

revdep-rebuild (das dauert je nach system 12h bis 36h) !

nun gut als das endlich fertig war, funktionierte auch mein X11 auf meinem ALTEN SYSTEM wieder auf ANHIEB  :Very Happy:  juhu

(somit fallen alle anderen fehler moeglichkeiten aus ueber die hier gemutmasst wurde : sis chipsatz,useflags,xorg.conf)

lot of fun ...

mfg

----------

